# android browers hijack



## tombowler (Jul 9, 2012)

Any ideas how to prevent a regular browser hijack on android ? when browsing the news via google quite often i get a window pop up from got freebies org sayng i have won something or other the only option is to click on the ok button all the soft keys get locked out and the pop up makes the main viewing window darken and it covers it. it then redirects the broweser to their apparently scam site.

could it be something I have picked up or is it something the website has picked up? last happened on the eve standard page discussing the ba/google provacy thing

I have gooogled like mad on and only find folks on forums saying they have the problem too.
I have cleaed cache deleted cookies installed sophos, so far it has not happened usinng opera mobile but i just dont seem to get on the with mobile version


----------



## xes (Jul 9, 2012)

I thought I was special 

I won first place, but all of the prizes were gone appart from the ipad2. yeh, right. Click and ignore that shit. It only ever came up once, and I've not had it back since then.

Although, it wasn't on android, it was on my laptop.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 9, 2012)

What exactly are you googling?


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never heard of it, sorry.


----------



## xes (Jul 9, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> What exactly are you googling?


I wasn't googling anything when mine came up, I just clicked on one of my shortcuts to a site I visit often and it popped up telling my I'd won first prize, with loads of "testemonys" of other people who thought such things as "I thought it was a scam, but I googled it and found it wasn't, I love my kindle" ect. (although how she googled it, when you can't do anything until you click the fucker, I do not know)


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jul 9, 2012)

are you sure it's not linked to a dodgy app you've installed?


----------



## xes (Jul 9, 2012)

not with me, it was on my pc laptop, and I've not installed anything dodgy on it at all. (that I know of)


----------



## tombowler (Jul 9, 2012)

my problems occour when using google news i click on a story I want to read new window opens at the site wanted before the news article is fully loaded this damn pop up comes up. driving me mad it is. only on my android phone (htc wildfire)

did a complete scan with Sophos nothing came up, also as its on a wildfire there is very little room for apps, I have only added google sky map and a cz/en dictionary plus sophos when this problem started any more and it stops running


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2012)

Try installing another browser.


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 10, 2012)

tombowler said:


> Any ideas how to prevent a regular browser hijack on android ? when browsing the news via google quite often i get a window pop up from got freebies org sayng i have won something or other the only option is to click on the ok button all the soft keys get locked out and the pop up makes the main viewing window darken and it covers it. it then redirects the broweser to their apparently scam site.
> 
> could it be something I have picked up or is it something the website has picked up? last happened on the eve standard page discussing the ba/google provacy thing
> 
> ...



I just got this after clicking on a link from Facebook on my HTC Desire.


----------



## tombowler (Jul 11, 2012)

it is odd that so many people have this problem but there is no info to be found on a fix for it.


----------

